# Bases de donnes > Oracle > Apex >  Application Builder, connaitre la page Appelante

## pcouas

Bonjour

Lorsque l'on est dans une Page X d'application Builder, existe t'il un moyen de connaitre la ou les pages qui font appel  celle ci ?

Merci
Phil

----------


## McM

Je ne pense pas, car on peut appeler des pages de manire dynamique.

----------

